# Name This Stylish Slam.



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

So.
It's the off season, and I leave for Colorado in 2 weeks. All I do is dream of the days when ill be surfing on happiness again. So what do I do? What everyone else does, watch a pathetic amount of snowboarding vids on youtube.

I have noticed a trend. I've seen it plenty in the park, but its all over youtube. A super stylish slam that deserves a proper title, just like the "Scorpion" or "yard sale" (if you don't know what these are google it). Undoubtedly you (just like me) have at some point found yourself with your snowboard flat with the clouds, staring at the sky, and ass pointing towards the certain doom below you. Well, I say its time to indoctrinate this stylish super slam into the books.

Below I have pictures and a couple vids of the carnage I speak of. If you have one yourself, show it. Just make sure they have the "form" (Arms pointed down are crucial... cause its hilarious.)

I've never heard of a term for this, so I say, let the people decide. I think it deserves a good title... one that I can't think of. Lets do this. 
What should it be called?





^Might need to skip to 1:00 if you're ADD like me.





^that looks serious.







^Perfect Form!
TYLER PLANE FALLS ON HEAD SNOWBOARDING - YouTube








Snowboard rainbow crash - YouTube








Snowboarding Backflip Fail (air bag) - Holly Bendall - YouTube

And last but not least... here is me. I dont think I got the arms and ass right but ill keep practicing.


*Disclaimer* The dude I hit was my homie Alex... I was trying to tap him on the back with the GoPro... I'm not proud, but it's sorta funny.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

"The Pacifier."

"Self-fellatio."

German suplex (google) (;


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Widowmaker

Half flip

Sky angel

back flop


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

I call it the Starfish


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

smelly cat butt

quadriplegic


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It's called an Air Chair


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

crispy taco










That first video is just textbook haha


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

flapjack

_______


----------



## Ups_Biker33 (Sep 16, 2012)

ass-blaster


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Man, now that you pointed out the arms I keep noticing it. hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've always known it as the lawn chair.

Seeing those in slow motion is nuts and it hurts just thinking about it.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

The Right-Wing Republican.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

It already has a name at my resort. It's called Peter. Peter was crucified on the cross upside down. Fits perfect. Seen it too many times.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Pretty sure that was as designed. 

He has one of those advanced snowboards that self destructs a trick after you grab tindy.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> The Right-Wing Republican.


This......I like this.....


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> smelly cat butt
> 
> quadriplegic


hahaha... thats kinda sad.






Pause it at 0:07... you can thank me later.
This guy's got the form for sure... even spun his arms for extra style points.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Gaper-Gainer


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

alaric said:


> I've always known it as the lawn chair.
> 
> Seeing those in slow motion is nuts and it hurts just thinking about it.


I've heard it called the lawn chair as well, I think because on landing you fold up like a lawn chair.

Personally, I think the aerial maneuver should be called "inversion boots" because that's what it reminds me of: :laugh:


----------



## Max89 (Oct 24, 2011)

*<<~>>*



Deviant said:


> Gaper-Gainer


Love it



herzogone said:


> I've heard it called the lawn chair as well, I think because on landing you fold up like a lawn chair.
> 
> Personally, I think the aerial maneuver should be called "inversion boots" because that's what it reminds me of: :laugh:


He's obviously practicing in the off season... champion.

:yahoo::yahoo:ITS SNOWING IN COLORADO:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

Personally I think it should be called the "PornStar" usually they all end up like this...


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Edge said:


> "Self-fellatio."
> 
> (;


I like this hahaa


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

irrballsac said:


> Personally I think it should be called the "PornStar" usually they all end up like this...


lol, lol, lol :bowdown:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

I've heard a lot of people (myself included) call it the lawn-chair because you fold over like a lawn chair


----------

